# Making gib strips



## gunboatbay (Oct 13, 2008)

Could someone that is *truly* knowledgable on this subject please give me some help ?? I need to replace the gib strip on the cross slide of my lathe because the original was warped a bit and impossible to adjust properly. My lathe is still under warranty and the manufacturer sent me a new gib strip. The new gib strip has no "dimples" for the rounded end of the adjusting screws, so I need to make these on the gib strip. I notice that when the gib strip is in place, but loose (e.g. adjusting screws not touching the strip) that the gib strip lays in the bottom of its area with about .025-.030" space at the top. This is the case with both the old and new gib strips, so I assume it was designed that way. So, my question is, when I mark the gib strip for the dimples, should I shim up the strip the approximate verticle center of the allocated space, or should it be at the top or bottom??


----------



## Mainer (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm not sure I'm *truly *knowledgeable, but I'll offer an opinion, anyway. I'd shim it so the edge of the gib doesn't rub when the slide moves. You want the slide free to ride on its full bearing surface, not just on the edge of the gib strip.


----------



## gunboatbay (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info, Mainer


----------

